# Thought this pattern was adorable.



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/268195377/instant-download-knitting-pattern-pdf?ref=hp_rv


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Adorable little bear.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Are you going to make him?


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

...and you are right! Waaay too adorable!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Very cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

He's sold out(


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a cutie.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

You're right, adorable.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Are you going to make him?


For sure.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

He's so cute. You're a tease if the pattern is no longer available!!!!! How can it be "sold out" when they email the pattern?


----------



## farkasw (Apr 7, 2017)

The designer has reopened the listing for sale in Etsy (search for Teddybear Bella Bear)


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

He is so cute. Tessa28


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes indeed he is adorable


----------

